# Sponges



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I disagree about urethane and sponges. I can get multiple jobs out of a single sponge. Although I only use a typical sponge with small wall tiles. Larger format wall tile or anything on a floor and I use an epoxy sponge with a grout bucket system. Works great.


 
Luv that bucket system


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

How well do the epoxy sponges clean up? I never bought them because I won't use a sponge from job to job with different grout colors.


----------

